# I keeper out of 10+ togs (CBBT, May 2, 2018)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

It has been super difficult to find a keeper tautog I heard at CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, VA).

We didn't have a bite for 3 hours. Finally, for 2 hours around the slack tide, I caught way over 10 tautog. Only one was the keeper at 18".


Video Fishing Log:


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

One keeper is better than none. Congrats and enjoyed as always.


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Great to see your efforts for fishing in this video. I like your this video 


Thanks
https://www.fishjumanji.com/


----------

